# 1967 dash pot & bracket



## 67Twistytee (Feb 24, 2014)

My 67 gto is missing the carb dash pot. I believe I have the original bracket and I've ordered a replacement dash pot. Does anyone have a photo or description of how the bracket installs on the quadrajet and how the dash pot aligns with the vacuum line and throttle arm? I checked the service manual and didn't see a blow up or reference to this installation.

I've attached a couple of photos showing the open vacuum line (plugged with a screw) and the bracket. If the bracket is the wrong one, any suggestions on where to source a replacement?

Thanks


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Here is an exploded view of a Q-Jet. This is a typical view which should be the same, but 1967 could be different. The Dashpot in this view is #19 and the Dashpot lever #8.The description reads: "The Dashpot or diaphragm located at the right-front corner of the carburetor affects the air valve as well as choke operation. It provides smooth opening of the air valve rather than popping open when the secondaries are reached. It is used mostly for less-than-full throttle maneuvers.

Not sure if this is what you were looking for? Is it #50 and bracket #47 that you were questioning?


----------



## 67Twistytee (Feb 24, 2014)

Thanks Jim

The diagram is helpful. #8 is similar but a slightly different lever than mine. It is the bracket I was referring to above. #50 is the vacuum brake for the choke. I was also able to get some feedback from the CHP forums on the part number. I believe all the early automatics came with a vacuum actuated dashpot and they're frequently removed during rebuilds. I wanted to replace it because I recently got the a/c running and thought it might help maintain idle speed. I confirmed the lever I have is original so I'm hoping to re-use it and mount a new dashpot. Most of the NOS or repro parts I have seen look like they have a shorter mount so I was looking for a diagram or photo showing one installed with the correct vacuum line routing. I picked up a few of the rebuild manuals and should now have enough info to go on.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

OK, sounds like you you will have some better resources once you get the rebuild manuals. I did not have too much more to offer, but thought the diagram might help a little. Good luck with the carb. Was at the Charlotte Auto Fair and saw many Q-jets for sale, but mostly Chevies, some Pontiacs. Bought a 1968 Olds Q-Jet, manual trans, because it was so cheap and was in very good condition. Know I can apply it to one of my projects.


----------



## 67Twistytee (Feb 24, 2014)

I was there on Saturday. Pretty good turn out for the Ford, Mopar and Chevy guys. Not as many Pontiacs but I saw a few well done Judges. I'm currently running a '68 Qjet from a Buick until I get my original rebuilt. It's a '66 production date and leaks at the fuel inlet. I think I need a heli-coil insert and a general rebuild kit. I also want to update the float and fulcrum to the later style.


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

Necromancing this old thread.
I am looking for a dashpot for my '67 QJet carb #7037262.
This pot is press fitted into the bracket like the one pictured above and from searching this part is NLA.
The pot in the Ames catalog for '66 looks like the same pot only with a different bracket.
Has anyone done this replacement and been able to mount this '66 pot into the '67 bracket?


----------



## 67 pontiac (May 18, 2016)

I'm looking to do the same. does anyone know if this can be done, and if so how?

thanks


----------



## chuckha62 (Apr 5, 2010)

If I recall correctly, this pot was an early version of an anti-diesel switch. If adjusted properly at idle, it was the hard stop for setting idle speed. When you turned the car off, vacuum would disappear and the pot would drop back closing the throttle blades and keep the engine from dieseling. I took mine off and just set the idle using the "regular" idle stop. I have the pot and bracket stashed away somewhere.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Just talked to a friend of mine who owns the local NAPA store and is an extreme hoarder. He buys NOS NAPA parts from retiring people and closing NAPA stores all over the country and he claims to have over 300 dash pots for sale. He just needs the carb # and he has the old school parts catalogs and can look them up.


----------



## 67 Tiger (May 27, 2016)

This is what I did to modify the 2bbl dashpot that is available. I cut the old original one off the bracket and threaded the new dashpot so I could use a nut to secure it.
It's not real pretty but I think it will work.


----------



## 67 Tiger (May 27, 2016)

If you can search some of the automotive flea markets, look for Part # 7026290.
I found this one many many years ago in the original box.
Hope this info helps anyone looking for this hard to find piece.


----------

